# Potential family living locations near Sharjah?



## ns0035 (Apr 9, 2010)

Does anyone have any suggestions on potential living areas near Sharjah for a family? We are happy to communte about 15-20 minutes, but would prefer that commute to be somewhere in between Dubai and Sharjah. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Sebastian Ali (May 18, 2010)

ns0035 said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on potential living areas near Sharjah for a family? We are happy to communte about 15-20 minutes, but would prefer that commute to be somewhere in between Dubai and Sharjah. Thoughts anyone?


Your best bet would be Al Nadha where you can find a reasonable one bedroom apartment in a new building for Dh30,000 per year. That's around $680 per month


----------



## ns0035 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey thanks Sebastian Ali,

Only thing is - I might need to explain to my wife and 2 kids why it's going to be so small! Will need at least 3 bedrooms, but I'll have a look here - sounds a bit cheaper than Dubai?!





Sebastian Ali said:


> Your best bet would be Al Nadha where you can find a reasonable one bedroom apartment in a new building for Dh30,000 per year. That's around $680 per month


----------



## Sebastian Ali (May 18, 2010)

ns0035 said:


> Hey thanks Sebastian Ali,
> 
> Only thing is - I might need to explain to my wife and 2 kids why it's going to be so small! Will need at least 3 bedrooms, but I'll have a look here - sounds a bit cheaper than Dubai?!


In that case you can look up this 3bed room apartment on Jamal Abdul Naseer Road. You can get it for Dh39,000 per year, only it's in an old building and there's parking in the building. Alternatively, there's this 3BDR apartment in a brand new building near Tawwun Mall for Dh45,000 with parking , swimming pool but no balcony. I live in a 3 bed room apartment too. The rent is Dh45,000. The building is in Al Majaz area behind Pizza hut


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

ns0035 said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on potential living areas near Sharjah for a family? We are happy to communte about 15-20 minutes, but would prefer that commute to be somewhere in between Dubai and Sharjah. Thoughts anyone?


It is an absolute nightmare - the commute from Sharjah and Dubai, so be prepared for long commuting times. 

I would budget a minimum 1 hour travel each way - double that if there is an accident or roadworks (all over Diera in Dubai!)


----------



## bryan44 (Feb 23, 2010)

How is the commute going the opposite way? (Live in Dubai, but work in Sharjah.)

I am moving to Dubai in 2 months and looking for a nice 3-4 bedroom place in the Dubai/Sharjah area. I am going to be working in Sharjah, but would prefer to live in Dubai. I would like to find someplace with a nice gym, or at least a good one close by. Allowance is 200,000 AED per year. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

The opposite commute isn't bad, but depends where your workplace is within Sharjah as traffic within Sharjah itself could be a nightmare... 

200k is a decent allowance and you should be able to find a nice 3-4 bed villa or apartment in Dubai. You could look for places around the Festival city (I used to love the place as it had my favourite restaurants there!) or perhaps even Mirdiff. 

I am not very familiar with Shj, hopefully someone living there will be able to suggest some good areas.


----------

